# Colson cushioner



## ejlwheels (Apr 9, 2007)

Can anyone point me to a schematic of a Colson cushioner.
I had to put on some bushings on the wheel axle to make it move.
I'd like to see all the pieces as they are supposed to be.
I want to be sure I have the wheel axle and the fender stays on right
before I ride it so I don't ruin anything.

I found this, but it is a later model and it doesn't show close-up.
http://www.nostalgic.net/pictures/481.htm


Thanks


----------



## retrorider (Apr 26, 2007)

send me your email for photos of a colson fork, retrorider@comcast.net


----------

